# What you think about classical compositions in electronic processing?



## Janemusician (Aug 9, 2018)

Hallo, everyone! Some years ago I listened a disk wish Shopin in jazz processing. I did not like it. But now, I think, that its really interesting to make music, when you look to classic from enother fokus. So , its interesting for me: what you think about piano meet electronic projects?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

what does it mean "disk wish Shopin in jazz processing"?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like Wendy Carlos' "Switched-On Bach" series, especially "The Well-Tempered Synthesizer," where a lot of the tuning and technical glitches had been worked out.










​


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Isao Tomita. Some of the pieces he worked on were failures, mostly when he went all digital, and on parts of 'The Planets'; but some of his work is superb particularly his Debussy, Ravel, Mussorgsky and Stravinsky.


----------



## petruculin (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry to be pedantic, I believe you might have meant "Chopin"


----------

